
Is it legal to hunt people down on Reddit? - newforice
https://www.reddit.com/r/hiring/comments/6yf126/hiring_online_need_to_find_out_a_redditors_details/
======
Powerofmene
I cannot address the legalities but I will say that it is suspect.

There was recently a thread where we talked about being able to access the
internet anonymously because of the tracking done by Facebook, Amazon, and
other sites/retailers.

I had a friend who was stalked online for years by an ex and it drove her off
the Internet and then basically underground. While this request could be
innocent (looking for old friend, etc) it might be helpful if this person
making the request might explain the purpose, etc. Then it would be up to
those consider searching if they believe the person on the why's and if they
want to help.

Just like most things, this hold be good and it could be bad. Whether it is
legal may come down to the ultimate purpose the search is undertaken and what
the person does if the username is identified.

